# Peacock spitting out food and holding it?



## esims12 (Feb 7, 2020)

I bought a juvenile peacock from my lps end of last week and he's been in quarantine and went through a round of general cure. He's spitting out food and picking it back up and then holding it in his mouth. He must eventually eat it because it's not in the bottom of the tank. Could it be from stress of being alone? Or is there something else going on? There no signs of a sunken stomach or white poo.


----------



## Crazycrow (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe it is not used to the food you are feeding it,took my peacocks a few day to get used to pellets,they did the same thing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find it is fairly common...no worries unless they are not eating. You might be feeding too much.


----------

